# Roast logger issue



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just a quick one ,

iv installed roast logger onto a little note book that iv been given purely for roast profiles on my hottop. Iv used it before on a different laptop but im useing my own one now.Im using a victor 86b multimeter with a temp probe but when i select start after turning on the multimeter and pressing the relevant buttons its saying its trying to connect to the windows usb reader file and then......nothing :/ any ideas??

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Suggest you drop GreenBean a PM. Tom is the author of RoastLogger & always willing to help.

He is a Member here although he doesn't look in very often


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you ill pm him when i get home


----------

